

"Destroy Capitalism" print by Banksy for sale at Walmart - dot
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Destroy-Capitalism-by-Banksy-Canvas-Print/23127186

======
aaronbrethorst
Hilarious, plus I love Banksy's art, but flagged. I'm happy to see something
that is not related to Bitcoin on the front page, but this isn't it.

